# Tire Pressure



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

As I was de-winterizing this camper this weekend, checking the tire pressure and lug nuts, I had a question regarding the tire pressure. 
The sticker on the camper says the max tire pressure should be 65. Should I set the pressure at 65, or should I set it slightly below 65. Right now I have it set at 55 psi. Is this correct ? Should I leave some room for expansion on the hot pavement in the summer ?


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The pressure should be 65 lbs when the tires are cold..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CdnOutback said:


> The pressure should be 65 lbs when the tires are cold..


X2 pressure is set cold and on your trailer you want to set it to the max. Hot pressure is already taken into account by the tire manufacture and can be 10 or more pounds above cold pressure. You wa t to check the pressue in the morning and before the sun can heat the tires.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Wanted to add that you shouldn't let the pressure out of the tires if it goes above 65psi while towing. The pressure will naturally increase as the friction from the tires rolling on the road heats up the tires and the air inside. Tire makers consider this when building the tire specs. Bottom line, set it at 65psi when cold and leave it alone.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, looks like I need to add some air to the tires before the first trip of the year !


----------

